# Naval Weapons Engineering Tech Course



## d_edwards (26 Apr 2014)

I was wondering if any current or recent Weapons Engineering Techs would know what the typical class size is for the non SEP course run at the fleet school.  I was also curious what time of year they start and if they are running more than one serial.    

Are these courses run at Esquimalt or Halifax?.    


Thanks in advance.


----------

